# Free Shipping from Rockler



## montanaprefinish (Feb 1, 2011)

Limited time. Woodworking Tools Supplies Hardware Plans Finishing - Rockler.com


----------



## wm_crash (Nov 30, 2009)

Use code V1941 - only good until Feb 20, 2011.

cheers,
wm_crash, the friendly hooligan


----------

